# Colorado RBR group ride



## Bulldozer

(x-post from Teh Lounge)

We got a few people together last year for a ride in the fall and would like to get a bigger group this time around. Planning is in the early stages but possibly shooting for Monday, May 26th - Memorial Day weekend. Route TBD but thinking of a loop of Deer Creek - High Grade - Turkey Creek. Anyone interested?


----------



## Mootsie

I would be up for it, if a few more folks join in. I need to hide in a pack.


----------



## godot

I'm in, but only if someone hitches a piano to Pablo's bike.


----------



## nw60312

If it isn't a total hammer fest sure....


----------



## Bulldozer

There will be some fast people but you won't be riding alone.


----------



## Pablo

godot said:


> I'm in, but only if someone hitches a piano to Pablo's bike.


If someone buys me a Campy front brake, I'll ride it on my fixie.


----------



## ProudDaddy

I may be able to round up a few souls of varying ability to join in - depending on who's in town. I will likely be doing some sort of DCC ride most every weekend (Saturdays) up to the triple. A friend and I start from our homes in Lone Tree if anyone cares to join in along the way. Our pace is _usually_ moderate; 16-22 on the flats, 8-10 up the canyon - but don't mind pushing it once in a while :thumbsup: . We are still in early form and have yet to go up high grade, but may struggle up this weekend.


----------



## Woolbury

I'd do that, love that route. We try to ride something up there most Wed nites around 5, sometimes go Lookout instead. Black Tundra, black Look. Still skiing on the weekends PD, maybe I'll catch up with you by June.


----------



## Chain

From the thread over in the lounge it sounds like the ride(s) are going to be good long climbs. I'm not sure I'm in shape for any of those yet. The only hills I have seen in the last few months are ski hills and my belly laying in bed. 

I was OTB last time in a heartbeat. If here will be a grey haired, slow(er) ride, then I'd probably be in.


----------



## Bulldozer

Come on, Chain! We're not talking about riding for another 7 weeks. That's plenty of time now that the weather is warming up.


----------



## Chain

Bulldozer said:


> Come on, Chain! We're not talking about riding for another 7 weeks. That's plenty of time now that the weather is warming up.


I should be able to get in some shape by then. I was out on vacation last week and am going through the backlog at work since I returned. I have just been scanning the posts and missed the date. (someone still needs to let about 1/2 the air out of Pablos tires unless he's on his fixie  )


----------



## Pablo

Chain said:


> (someone still needs to let about 1/2 the air out of Pablos tires unless he's on his fixie  )


I'm getting up enough nerve to do it. (I just need to buy a brake.) Bring it on, baby!
:23:


----------



## Chain

Pablo said:


> I'm getting up enough nerve to do it. (I just need to buy a brake.) Bring it on, baby!
> :23:


I have 7 weeks to get in shape enough to at least hang for a few minutes out of the parking lot. You should be able to scrape together some $$ for a brake. If I didn't just commit to putting a bike together for a friends wife, I would have had an extra one to give you.

BTW, when does the new gig start?


----------



## Pablo

Chain said:


> BTW, when does the new gig start?


I start in September, but my current job runs until mid-August. I'm thinking of some kind of epic multi-day ride in between.


----------



## paul2432

I might be interested if the day shifts. I usually run the Bolder-Boulder on Memorial Day.

Paul


----------



## SSChameleon

*I'm in*

I'm taking two weeks of non-biking vacation in mid May, a non-hammer long ride sounds good for memorial day.


----------



## Pablo

Chain said:


> I have 7 weeks to get in shape enough to at least hang for a few minutes out of the parking lot. You should be able to scrape together some $$ for a brake.QUOTE]
> My brake is in the mail, en route. It's on.


----------



## Pwnt

I wouldn't mind going if I don't do the Ironhorse that weekend. I want to start meeting some of the people here. Been here quite a while and have yet to meet anyone.


----------



## Chain

Pablo said:


> Chain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 7 weeks to get in shape enough to at least hang for a few minutes out of the parking lot. You should be able to scrape together some $$ for a brake.QUOTE]
> My brake is in the mail, en route. It's on.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Crap!   somebody want to tell my wife I need more time to ride?
Click to expand...


----------



## Pablo

Chain said:


> Pablo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Crap!   somebody want to tell my wife I need more time to ride?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll send her a memo, and I'll even go slow if someone would buy my wheels.
Click to expand...


----------



## Chain

Pablo said:


> Chain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll send her a memo, and I'll even go slow if someone would buy my wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> How about this. I'll leave the cooler of beer under the truck so you all can crack a few after the ride while waiting for me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pablo

Deal. But if we end on a downhill, everyone will come tearing past me.


----------



## Chain

Pablo said:


> Deal. But if we end on a downhill, everyone will come tearing past me.


Just emailed Mrs.Chain to get spousal approval for the day. She's the calendar keeper for the house.


----------



## Bulldozer

Chain said:


> Just emailed Mrs.Chain to get spousal approval for the day. She's the calendar keeper for the house.


Same here. May 26th is the day come hell or high water.


----------



## sevencycle

I can do it.Anyone 50 or over doing it? Over 50 with standard 53/39 crankset?


----------



## sevencycle

Pwnt said:


> I wouldn't mind going if I don't do the Ironhorse that weekend. I want to start meeting some of the people here. Been here quite a while and have yet to meet anyone.


I love doing the IronHorse I just hate the drive.I could be talked into doing it.


----------



## Chain

sevencycle said:


> I can do it.Anyone 50 or over doing it? Over 50 with standard 53/39 crankset?


I'm a lot closer to 50 than 40 and I'll be riding a compact crank if that helps.


----------



## Bulldozer

Pablo said:


> Deal. But if we end on a downhill, everyone will come tearing past me.


The ride is one big uphill followed by one big downhill.


----------



## Sledgehammer03

I'm in. I'll be the big guy on the blue bike, making sure nobody gets left behind (OTB)


----------



## Chain

Sledgehammer03 said:


> I'm in. I'll be the big guy on the blue bike, making sure nobody gets left behind (OTB)


I hope you aren't planning on riding alone. I'll be right back there with ya :thumbsup:. I'll be on the TI bike that looks like it should go fast, but doesn't.


----------



## godot

who wants to carpool from ft collins/windsor?

i can transport 3 more people and their bikes.


----------



## Pablo

Bulldozer said:


> The ride is one big uphill followed by one big downhill.


I could do it, but I don't see the point of going on a group ride to ride alone.


----------



## Pablo

godot said:


> who wants to carpool from ft collins/windsor?
> 
> i can transport 3 more people and their bikes.


Shotgun!


----------



## Sledgehammer03

Chain said:


> I hope you aren't planning on riding alone. I'll be right back there with ya :thumbsup:. I'll be on the TI bike that looks like it should go fast, but doesn't.



I'll ride with ya, and I'll probably create a pretty big draft.

I'm going to ride Lookout Mtn. this weekend, see how that goes, for the hills. Probably have to do it every weekend till then.


----------



## Chain

Sledgehammer03 said:


> I'll ride with ya, and I'll probably create a pretty big draft.
> 
> I'm going to ride Lookout Mtn. this weekend, see how that goes, for the hills. Probably have to do it every weekend till then.


Sounds good to me. I'm going to shoot for a 50 mile ride this weekend and then start working in a few rides up Left Hand Canyon over the next few weeks.

Of course all this white stuff out the window doesn't look very inviting.


----------



## Pablo

Chain said:


> Of course all this white stuff out the window doesn't look very inviting.


Get on it!


----------



## Pwnt

OMG what grade is that last pic? That's is intense!


----------



## Chain

Pablo said:


> Get on it!


Yea, but in the first pic the car would be trying to run me over, not offer support !

My 64 mile round trip sucks on days like this. I'm working on getting set up so I can work from home most of the time. That will help a ton. Once I get one of my systems upgraded so I can operate it remotely the final roadblock should be eliminated. Then when I check out at 4pm, I have time to go for a ride before picking up my daughter from babyjail.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Chain said:


> Sounds good to me. I'm going to shoot for a 50 mile ride this weekend and then start working in a few rides up Left Hand Canyon over the next few weeks.
> 
> Of course all this white stuff out the window doesn't look very inviting.


Think it's supposed to get nicer after today. Wife and I are bummed...we wanted to have a big cruiser ride tonight. I think we're still gonna ride to Wahoos and get some margs and food and see who shows up. Weather be damned. The cruiser tandem has fat tires and full fenders. I have to start getting some climbing in cuz I'm doing Ride the Rockies in June and all I've done is flats to date.


----------



## ProudDaddy

Bulldozer said:


> The ride is one big uphill followed by one big downhill.


Does this take you on 285? A slight alternative is to go under 285 in Conifer and take 73 to N. Turkey Creek (Marshdale) to S. Turkey Creek (Twin Forks) to S. Deer Creek (Fenders). Adds about 2 miles to your route. 73 is mostly downhill, N. Turkey Creek has a couple small rolls you can hammer through and is a really fun rode to ride. I usually do this loop for 38 miles or go through Ohman Park for 32 mile loop. Ohman has a couple short steep ups and is harder than the 38 mile loop imo - I think it only takes about 15 minutes less time for the 6 mile reduction. For more distance you can add some other loops off of 73. For a BIG climbing ride turn from 73 onto Shadow Mountain Dr to S. Brook Forrest Rd to 73 back to N. Turkey Creek (stop for liquids at gas station) and once back on S. Turkey Creek take the turn on W. Ranch Trail to cut up and _down_ to high point of S. Deer Creek Canyon Rd. And no, I am no where near ready for this loop!


----------



## nepbug

Bulldozer said:


> The ride is one big uphill followed by one big downhill.


Not that I'm riding this (I'll be in Boulder for the Bolder Boulder), but in my opinion a better route is the City View Loop, very similar bang for your buck, but now you're not on 285 at all.

I've never ridden the 285 version, but that's because I like this route so much, and it's simpler than you think. Turn on Oehlman, turn on City View, turn on S. Turkey Creek, turn on Deer Creek. Here's a map for comparison.


----------



## Bulldozer

nepbug - did you save that route? If you did, can you email it to me? PM for email address.


----------



## j-dawg

I'm probably in ... pending spousal approval. Did you ever explore the Rist Canyon detour? I'm about to sign up for the Citizen's race on 6/22 and need to start the suffering.


----------



## Pablo

j-dawg said:


> I'm probably in ... pending spousal approval. Did you ever explore the Rist Canyon detour? I'm about to sign up for the Citizen's race on 6/22 and need to start the suffering.


Godot and I might ride it on Sunday. I'll let you know if I do.


----------



## Mootsie

sevencycle said:


> I can do it.Anyone 50 or over doing it? Over 50 with standard 53/39 crankset?


45 with a 53/39....but a 12/27 rear.


----------



## godot

j-dawg said:


> I'm probably in ... pending spousal approval. Did you ever explore the Rist Canyon detour? I'm about to sign up for the Citizen's race on 6/22 and need to start the suffering.


Nope, I got sidetracked by yardwork, sorry.

Thiinking about doing the loop on Sunday if you're interested. Could be talked into Saturday, but I think an extra day of melting up high might be a good idea after today's festivities.

As for the RBR gathering. If you can make it, we could meet at 392 and I25 and carpool.

The more the merrier for Rist this weekend..... Everyone's invited, it's a great ride.


----------



## nepbug

Bulldozer said:


> nepbug - did you save that route? If you did, can you email it to me? PM for email address.


http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/co/littleton/526496634


----------



## Bulldozer

nepbug said:


> http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/co/littleton/526496634


Thanks for that. I think using this one makes more sense to avoid 285.


----------



## Woolbury

Bulldozer said:


> Thanks for that. I think using this one makes more sense to avoid 285.


I love the City View(Oehlman) route, ride it often, but the route down into Conifer is not bad either. Across 285 I think you can stay on Conifer road(the frontage road by the HS) and stay off 285 for most of it. Is there a time for this ride yet?


----------



## Bulldozer

No time set yet. That will probably be decided closer to the day.


----------



## Woolbury

Team Evergreen is doing the City View ride this weekend. They drop to Conifer and return(adds about 5mi). Nice map of the route.

http://www.genisyslasertherapy.com/images/stories/maps/07 deercreekhighgradeconifercityview.pdf

4400'. Always knew it was a bunch of climbing, now I have a number to throw around...


----------



## Bulldozer

The TE climbing numbers and the google maps numbers don't mesh - by somewhere near 1,000ft. Anybody have a GPS that can confirm this weekend? I'll be in Moab.


----------



## ProudDaddy

Bulldozer said:


> The TE climbing numbers and the google maps numbers don't mesh - by somewhere near 1,000ft. Anybody have a GPS that can confirm this weekend? I'll be in Moab.


One difference is that the TE numbers include the descent into Conifer and back up again. The google map posted did not include this out and back. As an fyi, the TE group usually take many a direction from the school house. Most (if anyone) do not do the Conifer out and back; some do a u-turn and ride straight back, some do the City View loop as posted, some do the loop I mentioned above (my preference over City View), etc. The TE group that shows up for this ride usually has a significant range in ability and generally splits into several smaller groups from the get go. There will be a re-group at the school house, but the faster riders may not wait around. See you Sunday, with probably at least 50 others. I'll be on a Litespeed Siena.


----------



## sol 518

Count me in. At least as a probably. I don't think there are any plans set for Memorial day weekend yet.


----------



## Bulldozer

Ride is three weeks from today. Anyone want to gather afterwards at a restaurant for beer and food?


----------



## Pablo

I'll beer it up if I'm around. Odds are I might be in the Junk that weekend. Whoa is me.


----------



## Bulldozer

I'm thinking the patio at the Morrison Inn with giant margaritas and copious amounts of Mexican food....


----------



## Pwnt

Bulldozer said:


> I'm thinking the patio at the Morrison Inn with giant margaritas and copious amounts of Mexican food....


+1,000:thumbsup:


----------



## bubba biker

Should we wear name tags with our RBR names or do we have to get tattoos like Bosephus Jones. I'll be the guy with the hairy legs and big feet. Looking forward to the pain.Guess I will have to ride in the rain today. Hope it isn't to early cuz sounds like some folks are coming from a ways off. Margarittas and Beans sounds like the perfect post ride meal.


----------



## Bulldozer

Ride is in 12 days. Who's in and who's out? Post up if you want to head to the Morrison Inn afterwards so I can make arrangements.


----------



## Pablo

It looks like the finacee and I are going to Grand Junction for a long weekend. 

I'll think of you all when I'm riding Fruita trails.


----------



## nw60312

*I'm in..,*

I'm up for ride/food.

Start time/location?

-Nate


----------



## Bulldozer

nw60312 said:


> I'm up for ride/food.
> 
> Start time/location?
> 
> -Nate


Start time is TBD but probably close to 8-9am. Location will be at the dirt lot there at Wadsworth and C470.


----------



## C-40

*maybe in...*

I may be able to make this ride. My wife will be driving back to Denver most of the day, so I'm free. I'll show up if the weather is decent. No riding in the rain for me! I'll be on my red/black LOOK 585 with red wheel and red tires. Hard to miss me.


----------



## bubba biker

I am in for the ride but I will probable skip the meal after.


----------



## Bulldozer

Just think, a week from right now and we'll be out climbing High Grade.

Who's in for lunch afterwards? I need to know if reservations are in order.


----------



## Chain

Bulldozer said:


> Just think, a week from right now and we'll be out climbing High Grade.
> 
> Who's in for lunch afterwards? I need to know if reservations are in order.


I'll be up for some lunch afterwards. I'll need something to eat  

Which corner of Wadsworth and c470 are we meeting. NE, NW, SE, SW? It's beena decade or so since I've been in that neighborhood. It's probably changed.

Also has a firm time been set?


----------



## Pablo

*How lame am I?*

Just kidding. 

I'm back out. I managed to smooth things out between the finacee and her folks regarding wedding plans so I'll be in Fruita next weekend, riding trails on my soon-to-be pimped 29er. 

Maybe I'll past a report with pictures.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

wife wants to go camping. might be camping instead. if I don't go camping I'll be there.


----------



## Chain

Hello..... Hello.....

Is there anybody left in here?


----------



## Bulldozer

Man, they're dropping like flies. Who wants to go camping on Memorial Day???


----------



## Woolbury

I'm a definite maybe. I have a few mights myself.  9am? And you mean the parking at Wads/Deer Cr right?


----------



## Bulldozer

Woolbury said:


> I'm a definite maybe. I have a few mights myself.  9am? And you mean the parking at Wads/Deer Cr right?


Yessir.


----------



## Chain

Bulldozer said:


> Yessir.


I have spousal approval and should be there. My wife is already planning on doing something with the kiddo that morning so I'm a free man.

I was hoping that a few other old/slow guys would show up so I had someone to ride with. I'm not sure if it's just a few that you guys will appreciate my climbing speed - or lack thereof. I certainly don't want to make the effort, just to ride alone - I can do that out of my front door.


----------



## Bulldozer

Chain said:


> I have spousal approval and should be there. My wife is already planning on doing something with the kiddo that morning so I'm a free man.
> 
> I was hoping that a few other old/slow guys would show up so I had someone to ride with. I'm not sure if it's just a few that you guys will appreciate my climbing speed - or lack thereof. I certainly don't want to make the effort, just to ride alone - I can do that out of my front door.


I'm bringing the same friend that I brought on the last ride. He never even made it up to Ward. You'll have company and probably won't be the sweeper.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Chain said:


> I have spousal approval and should be there. My wife is already planning on doing something with the kiddo that morning so I'm a free man.
> 
> I was hoping that a few other old/slow guys would show up so I had someone to ride with. I'm not sure if it's just a few that you guys will appreciate my climbing speed - or lack thereof. I certainly don't want to make the effort, just to ride alone - I can do that out of my front door.


I still might...if we don't camp.


----------



## Sledgehammer03

Chain said:


> I have spousal approval and should be there. My wife is already planning on doing something with the kiddo that morning so I'm a free man.
> 
> I was hoping that a few other old/slow guys would show up so I had someone to ride with. I'm not sure if it's just a few that you guys will appreciate my climbing speed - or lack thereof. I certainly don't want to make the effort, just to ride alone - I can do that out of my front door.


I'll be there, grinding slowly up the hill. I rode Lookout on Sunday, felt really good when the speedo read over 7 mph.

How does this compare to Mt. Zion/Lookout mountain out of downtown Golden?


----------



## Chain

Bulldozer said:


> I'm bringing the same friend that I brought on the last ride. He never even made it up to Ward. You'll have company and probably won't be the sweeper.


Cool.  I'll try and talk my slow friend into the ride also. Yea hard to imagine, but there are folks slower than me.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Chain said:


> Cool.  I'll try and talk my slow friend into the ride also. Yea hard to imagine, but there are folks slower than me.


You aren't that slow. Pablo is just too fast.


----------



## Bulldozer

It is a lot longer than Lookout and with steeper sections. It is all up and then (almost) all down. Per my calculations, the average gradient is 3.8% over the 15 miles of climbing.


----------



## Sledgehammer03

It's all good. I got a 12er of Dale's pale Ale for after the ride. that will be on ICE waitng for me when I return. I WILL share  with those who wait for me at the top.

I really do like climbing, and the downhills that follow, just not really built for it. I do like beer tho :thumbsup:


----------



## Pablo

Bocephus Jones II said:


> You aren't that slow. Pablo is just too fast.


.:blush2: :blush2: :blush2: :blush2: :blush2: :blush2: :blush2: :blush2: :blush2:


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Sledgehammer03 said:


> It's all good. I got a 12er of Dale's pale Ale for after the ride. that will be on ICE waitng for me when I return. I WILL share  with those who wait for me at the top.
> 
> I really do like climbing, and the downhills that follow, just not really built for it. I do like beer tho :thumbsup:


Damn Dales has gone up to something like $8.50 a sixer now! It used to be my go-to beer for camping because it was in a can and not a bottle. Getting too pricey for what it is though. I hear New Belgium is gonna start putting Fat Tire into cans.


----------



## Pablo

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Damn Dales has gone up to something like $8.50 a sixer now! It used to be my go-to beer for camping because it was in a can and not a bottle. Getting too pricey for what it is though. I hear New Belgium is gonna start putting Fat Tire into cans.


You're from Boulder, shouldn't you be drinking Mothership Wit, New Belgium's organic wheat beer?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Pablo said:


> You're from Boulder, shouldn't you be drinking Mothership Wit, New Belgium's organic wheat beer?


Not a huge fan of wheat beers in general and New Belgium's Mothership strikes me as kinda wimpy tasting. I also am not a fan of Sunshine Wheat, but it's my wife'a favorite beer.


----------



## Sledgehammer03

Fat Tire Cans are supposed to start hittng the shelves this week. I was at Applejack's last night, Dale's and the Old Chubb Ale were both $15/12er, about $1 more that some other locals, including Fat Tire (bottles). Hop prices have gone through the roof, so the really hoppy micro brew are surley feelling a huge price increase.

What are you going to do, gotta drink beer.


----------



## Pablo

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Not a huge fan of wheat beers in general and New Belgium's Mothership strikes me as kinda wimpy tasting. I also am not a fan of Sunshine Wheat, but it's my wife'a favorite beer.


It's pretty mcuh Hoegaarden with a sillier name. 

I'm a fan of 90 Shilling and Abbey. Yum.


----------



## Bulldozer

5 Barrel Pale Ale is my current favorite.

Has anyone had Beast from Avery?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Bulldozer said:


> 5 Barrel Pale Ale is my current favorite.
> 
> Has anyone had Beast from Avery?


Beast is good once in a blue moon, but not as a regular deal. Very strong...one bomber is plenty.


----------



## Bulldozer

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Beast is good once in a blue moon, but not as a regular deal. Very strong...one bomber is plenty.


I was thinking about picking some up for a poker night. Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Bulldozer said:


> I was thinking about picking some up for a poker night. Haven't tried it yet.


It's like 20 percent ABV...make sure you aren't driving. It's very "thick" also...not a session beer for sure. One is enough.


----------



## godot

Bulldozer said:


> 5 Barrel Pale Ale is my current favorite.


I get a headache just looking at a glass/bottle of 5 Barrel. Something in that beer just destroys me. That being said, it is tasty


----------



## Woolbury

I like how this has devolved into a beer thread, folks have their priorities straight...  I'm still pretty sure I can make it, might even get the wife to come along. And I'm old, getting slower all the time, but we all do what we can, eh? A big climb like this isn't the best for riding as a group anyway, but it's an awesome ride and the little schoolhouse at the top is a great spot to regroup. It'll be fun. See ya there!


----------



## Bulldozer

I'm pretty sure that little school house (actually a grange building) saved my life the first time I did this climb. I brought all of 32oz of water and it was over 90 degrees. In the summer they have stocked coolers with drinks. I went through two gatorades and a bottle of water before filling my own bottles and heading back home with my tail between my legs.


----------



## Woolbury

Bulldozer said:


> I'm pretty sure that little school house (actually a grange building) saved my life the first time I did this climb. I brought all of 32oz of water and it was over 90 degrees. In the summer they have stocked coolers with drinks. I went through two gatorades and a bottle of water before filling my own bottles and heading back home with my tail between my legs.


I always climb High Grade with just 1 bottle and bring a few bucks for the drinks up top. They say they stock it May thru Oct, but we were up there in April and it was fully stocked. It's a nice scene with other cyclists coming and going, kind of like the store at top of Lefthand. Whatever our individual pace, we can regroup there and ride City view together from there.


----------



## godot

Sorry, I have to bail. Wife signed us up for golf tourney that day.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

godot said:


> Sorry, I have to bail. Wife signed us up for golf tourney that day.


we're still waiting for you godot. :cryin:


----------



## j-dawg

*Details?*

Time to get spousal approval so I need some details. What time are we starting? I see it's ~35 miles, any ideas on how long? I'm thinking 2.5 - 3 hrs? 

Also, any others from the FoCo/Loveland area attending? 

I should know for sure in the next day or so.

j


----------



## bubba biker

The weather is suppose to be fantastic. I haven't seen a start time announced. Would 8:30 be resonable? Doesn't much matter to me just thought it is only a couple days out and people probably need to make plans.


----------



## Bulldozer

There's a separate thread here with details on ride start time and meeting place. I chose 9am to give people from outside of the Denver area time to arrive.

J-dawg - I'd say your time estimate is pretty close. I've not done this specific loop before and I normally just ride from my house instead of parking at Wadsworth.


----------



## Pablo

godot said:


> Sorry, I have to bail. Wife signed us up for golf tourney that day.


Weak, dude.


----------



## Woolbury

Bulldozer said:


> It is a lot longer than Lookout and with steeper sections. It is all up and then (almost) all down. Per my calculations, the average gradient is 3.8% over the 15 miles of climbing.


I rode the hill Wed. It seems to have gotten quite a bit steeper since I was last up there...  

See ya Monday. I have a black Tundra with topper, Look sticker on back.


----------



## Bulldozer

Woolbury said:


> I rode the hill Wed. It seems to have gotten quite a bit steeper since I was last up there...


It has??? Damn.


----------



## wwicklund

I'm up for it, when is it?


----------



## Sledgehammer03

Maybe next time.  I'm sure there will be another, keep your eyes peeled.

the ride was May 26, 2008. See report, http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=132611

Would have been good to have another.


----------

